# green turtle dies in sydney harbour



## mikep (Feb 16, 2011)

i just read an article of a adult green turtle dyeing in the water that my suburb sits on. i live in castle-crag and near chats-wood and couldn't believe it .is that unusual??????

also has anyone ever been herping around here found a dead snake on the road yesterday couldn't believe that snakes live around here


----------



## nathancl (Feb 16, 2011)

I live between chatswood and north sydney and you would be suprised with the amount of reptiles crawling through these suburbs, although on the north shore there are a few exotics crawling around lol.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 16, 2011)

Castle Crag, there are quite a variety around there. A lot of diamonds especially.


----------



## mikep (Feb 16, 2011)

really ???????? how do you know this


----------



## mikep (Feb 17, 2011)

hey peter how do you know this???


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 17, 2011)

hes a sydney wildlife rescuer


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 17, 2011)

and yea you get a variety of snakes including browns and blacks,and of coarse golden crowned snakes those secretive litlle buggers


----------



## mikep (Feb 17, 2011)

wow i had no idea lived there for 20 years never seen a thing except for a bluey or a water dragon dam i wished i sae a diamond


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 17, 2011)

go look for snakes,and keep looking the more you look the more you will find ,if you dont go looking you wont see anything its as simple as that.
i find snake in areas all the time where they are not expected,like 6ft brown snakes and black snakes in the middle of well established suburban and industrial areas ,with no surrounding bushland at all.
You have plenty of bushland at castle crag,now get to it and keep looking


----------



## sarcastocrat (Feb 18, 2011)

My partner works around that area and sees lots of native wildlife. He has seen a echidna in North Chatswood, and a few pythons in various places. Always lots of lizards, blueys, dragons. There's lots up there.


----------

